# pinxtuf



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

finally took some pics



























more to come soon


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I see the "D" on the window of that '57 Al........man, that goes WAY back!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!! Definitely different, and I likes different!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Coool - I spy a Z28 too.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

pinxtuf-I like that. What is the car with the Steeple?


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

That's Grusome Twosome from Wacky Races. Sweet custom Al!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great stuff, Al! Thanks for posting these beauties!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slick is correct, the other half of the twosome was a tad large and fell out somewhere. the driver glows under power too. LOL. I got that rubberized toy for a song on eBay and since, I haven't been able to touch any of the Wacky Racer series for an amount I would part with. having seen some others customs and how they mix and match parts from different brands of chassis, I have been considering opening a long closed box of treasures I thought weren't motorable. now I have better ideas thanx to many here.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:THose " MunsterMobiles" really rock !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

those r cool!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink it is great to see some of you Custom slot cars Dude!

Love those Huge Meaty tires sitting next to the El Camino....roast em' baby!

Bob...Monster tails & Bowties forever...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great stuff AL! You definately have a great imagination. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool cars!!!, Those headers fill those big 57 wells up nicely!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I dig the rake on the 5seven and the pipes look super cool too.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

sweet wacky races stuff!! my three year old and i watch them on the utubes saturday mornings (doing saturday up right!) I'm working on a scratch built ant hill mob car from styrene for him - but now I'll have to keep my eyes open for that set, I've never come across them before. The other stuff is great too, but I'm blinded by the hanna barbaraness of it all!!!


----------

